

Show HN: Analysis: 25 verticals, 366,596 posts, and 130,279,586 shares - leefireant
https://uprise.io/social-network-attention-analysis/

======
Errorcod3
"The proxy server isn’t responding"

Site does not work where I am :(

What is it? Data analysis for HN as a whole? If so what are verticals?

~~~
leefireant
Oh, loads fine when i test :(

It is an analysis of 25 categories e.g social media, baking, startups...

Then the most popular content, and social network based on share data.

I hope it ends up working for you.

~~~
Errorcod3
It is ok, I will check it when I get home. I'm sure it will work there.

Thank you for the update.

